# East Mids Mid Week Evening Meet - Thursday 2nd November 7:30



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

lo all

Right, with the main October meet right at the end of the month I'm leaving this next evening meet till the beginning of November, else it would have only been 4 days between meets.

Usual place of The Snipe from 7:30pm onwards for the meet and then food for people staying.

So who's up for this one then?

*Location... Meeting about 7.30pm* 
*The Snipe at Sutton 
Alfreton Road, Sutton-In-Ashfield, Nottinghamshire NG17 1JE*

*Who's Coming?*

*Nem
TTK
Crooky225
TTDunc
TThriller
Pimpster
antjbarker
Julie
Craig
YogiBear - ?
Toshiba - ?
WozzaTT - ?*

Nick


----------



## TTK (Aug 2, 2006)

Nick

Count me in as always ...!!!!!

Kev (TTK)


----------



## crooky225 (Mar 31, 2006)

Should be fine with this one


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

How about doing like the west mids meet have one further south ie Leicester near j 21 changing over every month then you might pick up more from Leicestershire and Northants. :?


----------



## ttduncjames (Feb 26, 2006)

should be ok for me


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

will try to make this on Nick,
Will know more a little closer to the date

Fraser


----------



## TTK (Aug 2, 2006)

Frasier & Dave,or any other West Mid guys for that matter,
if you fancy going to this East Mids meet let me know & i'll meet up with you for the drive up on the A38 etc .

I normally drive up on my own so having company will make a nice change,if we can continue the East & West Midlands combined meets, i think it's good for all,the last two have been cracking evenings.

Kev


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

barton TT said:


> How about doing like the west mids meet have one further south ie Leicester near j 21 changing over every month then you might pick up more from Leicestershire and Northants. :?


I've been suggesting to Nick that he consider venturing further south occasionally. I have suggested the Kegworth area J23/J24.

I think you're being a little ambitious with J21! And that can't be far from NaughTTy's South Mids territory, so perhap you could get him to alternate further north :roll:

Dave


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

TTK said:


> Frasier & Dave,or any other West Mid guys for that matter,
> if you fancy going to this East Mids meet let me know & i'll meet up with you for the drive up on the A38 etc .
> 
> I normally drive up on my own so having company will make a nice change,if we can continue the East & West Midlands combined meets, i think it's good for all,the last two have been cracking evenings.
> ...


Good plan Kev. I'll have my FSD's and adjustable tie bars on by then, so it will need a proving run :roll: :lol: We'll talk nearer the time mate to arrange a rendezvous.

After that you might not see my TT for a few months: I'm planning on resting it over the winter. I've done 12,500 miles in a little over 6 months. Told the insurance company 10,000 for the year!!! 

Dave


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

TThriller said:


> barton TT said:
> 
> 
> > How about doing like the west mids meet have one further south ie Leicester near j 21 changing over every month then you might pick up more from Leicestershire and Northants. :?
> ...


NaughTTy meets is a good 60/70 miles away from me, Normstrm meet at Kneesworth is also 60 miles away so Leicester would be ideal for us from Northants only 30 miles up to A14/M1. 30Mins away. :?

Ian.


----------



## TTK (Aug 2, 2006)

How about -" the Otter" at Kegworth..?

it's 5 mins from J24 M1 , on the A6 just past Kegworth heading towards Loughborough it would be ideal to alternate with this venue maybe..?
It's just a suggestion that could be good for East & West Mids combined meets.
I have seen over the past few weeks , two or three meets with fellow members travelling to different areas, as indeed Me & Nem have done
this a couple of times recently.
It has proved to be a success on each occasion it does attract more interest from members and anything that gains more interest in something that we all like doing has surely got to be a good thing...

Here endeth the sermon .........he,he..!!!

Also to you guys who didn't travel down to the LEEK curry day , you missed a really superb day with John "The Hornster' & his crew.
A great bunch of people who hopefully will be travelling north to visit us in the near future .

A big well done & Nice One ..!!! to NICK (NEM) for coming up with the idea in the first place , it was a cracker ..!!!


----------



## pimpster (Jul 16, 2006)

I'm going to try and make this one!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Looking like a good meet I feel 

Any more?

Nick


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

TTK said:


> How about -" the Otter" at Kegworth..?
> 
> it's 5 mins from J24 M1 , on the A6 just past Kegworth heading towards Loughborough it would be ideal to alternate with this venue maybe..?


That's just what I've been suggesting for a while now.... Anyone know if Route 46 and Six Hills is still alive? That would be an ace venue in the summer months. You'll know why Kev 8)

Kev, where and at what time do you suggest we meet for the run up? I've been pushing Warren (WozzaTT) to join us. If Fraser can make it, it looks like he'll blast up the M42/A42/M1.

Dave


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Dave. I'm going to discuss a 2nd location for my meet this Thursday so either for december or the jan one it will be a Junction 24 ish area to alternate with the current one.

Nick


----------



## TTK (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi chaps,

It sounds like it's all coming together for a regular multi-area meet..!!

I spoke with Nick last saturday and he agrees with the idea of alternate meeting venues like the West Mids guys. I've recommended two places to Nick both near to J24 M1,so as Nick has mentioned we can all discuss which suits all best.

Dave as for this thursday we could meet up with Fraser etc at the junc of the A42/A511 island, there is a McDonalds off the slip road there so we could meet up in the car park ,then we could all go up the A42/M1 to the meet.
6.30-6.45pm sound any good ?

Let me know

Kev


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Shame you can't come nearer jct 21 then us TTer's from Northants and Leicestershire would come on an evening meet,May be Fridays could be consided as we don't have work next morning. :? jct 24 to 28 not much in it so why not stick to the same place if you are not going as far as jct 21. :?

Ian.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

barton TT said:


> Shame you can't come nearer jct 21 then us TTer's from Northants and Leicestershire would come on an evening meet,May be Fridays could be consided as we don't have work next morning. :? jct 24 to 28 not much in it so why not stick to the same place if you are not going as far as jct 21. :?
> 
> Ian.


Nothing decided yet mate, I'm thinking maybe somewhere near Coalville could be doable. Although having said that, kettering to kegworth is only 55 miles which is what I do now to the West Mids meet regularly  So I wouldn't say that junction 24 was too high still. But I'll discuss thursday night and let you know.

Nick


----------



## TTK (Aug 2, 2006)

here,here...!!!!
:lol:

Whats 55 miles when you are having a good night out ,
we went on a 370 mile round trip just for a curry with the LEEK crew and it was excellent ..!!!

Kev


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

TTK said:


> here,here...!!!!
> :lol:
> 
> Whats 55 miles when you are having a good night out ,
> ...


370 miles, good point! HeHe! Was a Damn good curry tho 

Nick


----------



## TTK (Aug 2, 2006)

Nick

Did you get your pm's x2 ??

Kev


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

TTK said:


> Nick
> 
> Did you get your pm's x2 ??
> 
> Kev


Just replying now mate.

Nick


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

barton TT said:


> Shame you can't come nearer jct 21 then us TTer's from Northants and Leicestershire would come on an evening meet,May be Fridays could be consided as we don't have work next morning. :? jct 24 to 28 not much in it so why not stick to the same place if you are not going as far as jct 21. :?
> 
> Ian.


Forget Fridays. And we dont finish that late for work the next day.

Ian, you need to pressure NaughTTy (Paul) into having meets near the north end of his territory rather than try to get Nick to go further south! If Paul was to do some in the Northants area I'm sure some of us from the West and East Mids would make the trip there occasionally.

Alternatively, why not apply for a Reps position for the Northants and Leicester Area? That would fill in the gap nicely 8) And you wouldn't have to travel very far to it :wink: 
Dave


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

TThriller said:


> barton TT said:
> 
> 
> > Shame you can't come nearer jct 21 then us TTer's from Northants and Leicestershire would come on an evening meet,May be Fridays could be consided as we don't have work next morning. :? jct 24 to 28 not much in it so why not stick to the same place if you are not going as far as jct 21. :?
> ...


Sorry m8 not interested being a rep running my own business 12hours a day don't have time,already tried with a meet for northants in the events section no interest yours seems a long way to come on a week day when i am up at at 5 next morning out by 6,friday seemed a good time when there is no rush next day.suggest now Nick keep things as they were and i will try and get to the kneesworth meet in future.

Ian.


----------



## ttduncjames (Feb 26, 2006)

Sorry not able to make tomorrow see you all in Nov meet.


----------



## TTK (Aug 2, 2006)

Just got back from tonight's meet , thank you all for another top night ,
good turnout , good chat & good company .

Had a good drive back with Dave we caught up with a member who was new to our meets in a silver TT, sorry i can't remember your names,but 
it was nice meeting you,hope to see you again on the 19th.

With most of us travelling tonight between 40-50 miles , for yet another good night meeting - Cracking...!!!!!

It's all part of the pleasure that comes with owning a TT,here's to many more ..!!! ':lol:'

Kev


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Evening all.

What can I say, that was a stunning evening all round. Such a good turnout, a nice mix of regular and new people too which is great. I tried to get round to chat with everyone at some point but was actually struggling with how many there was there.

I definatly think I should be on commission for APS, yet again tonight I've sold 2 remaps, a performance haldex and a service! 

Have to say that this is the first meet I've done or been to when I've not got any pictures to post up. Was just enjoying the couple of quick blasts out to demonstrate the remap and the vag-com for craig. So if anyone did get any shots it would be good to see them, even off your phone kev if you can do that.

Hope to see as many of you lot as possible on the 19th for the cruise, should again be a great day out. All details of that here...

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=73586

Thanks again for everyone turning up, makes it worth my while organising the meets. Hope everyone had a good night too!

Nick


----------



## crooky225 (Mar 31, 2006)

You'll have to take me for a spin next time Nick, sorry i had to shoot off so early! 
I went to take some pic's, but found my battery on the camera totally dead :x 
The only pic i got was of those sexy RS4 wheels i want on mine, using my phone


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Nem said:


> Evening all.
> 
> What can I say, that was a stunning evening all round. Such a good turnout, a nice mix of regular and new people too which is great. I tried to get round to chat with everyone at some point but was actually struggling with how many there was there.
> 
> ...


Sorry I didn't make it yet again Nick/Dave/Fraser - got overheating warning light on on car and guage showing running at 120 degrees when it's clearly not. Temp sensor must be up the spout but have got Audi Assist coming out this afternoon to have a butchers.


----------



## antjbarker (Apr 19, 2006)

> I went to take some pic's, but found my battery on the camera totally dead
> The only pic i got was of those sexy RS4 wheels i want on mine, using my phone


The one thing silver has over black is that these look better on silver! :wink: 
ooops no loking nuts yet , have to sort that one, as well as some red caliper paint.

All ; thanks for making us feel so welcome on our first tt meet. see you on the 19th. Nem thanks for to spin, remap sold


----------



## crooky225 (Mar 31, 2006)

antjbarker said:


> > I went to take some pic's, but found my battery on the camera totally dead
> > The only pic i got was of those sexy RS4 wheels i want on mine, using my phone
> 
> 
> ...


The wheels look great on your car! but mine's faster :lol: (I'll stop now!)
Just been looking at wheel shops and these are still my fav. i want to do a photoshop with these and a couple of other styles to make an informed choice :wink: 
Deffo get the calipers done!!! Japlac, he knows the way


----------



## antjbarker (Apr 19, 2006)

well if you want why not fit these on yours and have a proper look? no trouble to me


----------



## crooky225 (Mar 31, 2006)

antjbarker said:


> well if you want why not fit these on yours and have a proper look? no trouble to me


You'd not get them back :lol: Thank you that is a great idea and offer!!!
Best do it after christmas though, i really can't spend any more money this year! :roll:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Two quick pics that Kev has sent me from last night...



















Nick


----------



## TTK (Aug 2, 2006)

Sorry pics from last night , were not any better .
I took them on my phone without using the flash ...duurrr!!!!!!

Antjbarker

Hope you enjoyed the drive back last night ..?

By the way pardon my ignorance but i can't remember what your name was?

I was driving the 03 plate TT & Dave was in the blue one .

See you on the 19th,

Kev


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks for a great night Nick, your meets just get better and better.
Great mix of people and cars but best of all good company

Fraser


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

WozzaTT said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > Evening all.
> ...


Turns out it's the bloody dashpod - and I thought it'd never happen to me!!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Warren, I take it that it's being fixed under warrenty tho? So I wouldn't worry about it mate.

You up for the Sunday meet on the 19th?

Nick


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes, yet another great TTOC mid-week meeting. As Fraser's meeting get better, yours Nick get better too. And now Lottie is getting in on the act at The Watermans near Warwick.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=73728

Nick, fyi that's where we had our meal after the HMC event.

Ant, I did wonder how long it would take before we caught you up. Nice that you tagged along with us when we did. Hope to see you next time. PM me your number and we'll meet up with Kev for the run up there. Mini cruise!

Oh, and thanks for the beer Craig [smiley=cheers.gif]

Hope to see many of you on the 14th at The Spread Eagle

Dave


----------



## ttduncjames (Feb 26, 2006)

test


----------

